# summer time bass



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

is anyone else having trouble finding the fish. seems like the past month its just gone down hill for me. i fish in a small club and havnt been able to pattern the fish anymore. any advice would be great. not looking for secret spots just info on how to pattern these fish. i fish lots of lakes too berlin,milton,portage chain lakes, tappan, saltfork, westbranch, thanks in advance.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm still catching them. Mostly on soft plastics fished real slow in the grass. Particularly grass around docks and laydowns. Crankbaits are still working when the wind is blowing a bit too.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Try to fish early in the morning...right before daybreak...a great time for topwater baits this time of year. Don't be afraid to up-size your offering either. See what the bass in the first pic hit? That's a musky Jitterbug. The second hit a buzzbait, and the third blasted a topwater frog. About 10am switch over to soft plastics.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Now it's been awhile since I fished WB but last year I had good luck on hot sunny days in about 8-10fow throwing rattle traps over submerged weedbeds. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah man ive been doin terrible 2


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Downsizing has been going good for me. Grass close to deep water

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigRed89 (Jul 22, 2012)

nice fish!!!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I only fish noon to about 4 or 5. I am able to come up with at least one fish over 4 lbs every trip. Lipless and deep diving crankbaits. Most on wood on transition changes.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Morning or evening is best. Middle of the day can still be good (heck, I got a 21 incher in the heat of the afternoon today) but be sure to look for them in deep water or in heavy cover. I been catching bass in the thickest of lilly pads on plastic frogs past couple weekends. Keep you're ears open for the sound of bass busting on baitfish, you'll see that a lot at this time of year.


----------

